# Love Penang!



## Joel Goh (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys!

Im Joel from Singapore and currently I'm working in Penang and I found that Penang is one of the best place to live in! No doubt that the view here is fantastic and its really a peaceful place for me to chill myself out. Guys, guess what! Ive met a Malaysian chinese for the past few weeks, he is really a cool guy to hang out with and we've got wasted and you would never believe that he got wasted until he lay down in the middle of the road!!! I thought it only happen in Singapore, United States and other Awesome countries but finally I found ONE here!!! haha! 

The most important thing is I've met a lot of cool expat in Penang and if you guys have any problem in searching a place to stay, please feel free to tell me and ill try my best to search it for you as i got a few friends in Malaysia is a Realtor and Interior Designer. They are seriously professional and its more then I'm expecting them to be. 

Anyway, Penang is a great place to hang out and any expat out there who want to hang out and go take a drink, im glad to do so! =)


----------



## mrdamon88 (Jan 18, 2012)

I agreed Joel..and Malaysia is a cheap and wonderful place to live in! And not forgetting the expats from all over the world..they are great to be with!


----------



## Joel Goh (May 21, 2012)

Yes! I love Penang as well! I can say that living in Penang is much more better then living in Kuala Lumpur. The life there is too noisy and hectic for me~ 

Besides, i would love to have some great friends around and maybe grab some beer if you guys wishes too!


----------



## Braddy (May 24, 2012)

Joel Goh said:


> Yes! I love Penang as well! I can say that living in Penang is much more better then living in Kuala Lumpur. The life there is too noisy and hectic for me~
> 
> Besides, i would love to have some great friends around and maybe grab some beer if you guys wishes too!


I love Penang.... I would like to grab couple of beers too! The cool breeze during the night makes me wanna stay here forever~ what do you think Joel? Perhaps we should go get some drink? 

Wanna join us Damon? 

Cheers dudes~


----------

